# We are getting a milk cow!!!



## Ranch Girl (May 10, 2010)

We just bought a full blood Jersey milk cow, and she comes with 2 calves!!! What a deal!! We are picking them up this Saturday. I can't wait to get them!! The cow is still wet, so hopefully she'll give us milk for a while yet.  I will be sure to post pics when we get them!!! Oh, I almost forgot, we already have 2 other calves besides the 2 we're getting so we will have 4 calves!!! LOL WOW!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 10, 2010)

Wow!!  You are a lucky girl.  Do you know how to milk??

DonnaBelle


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 10, 2010)

Do I know how to milk?? "Yes" We have had lots of milk cows in the past, but we currently don't have one.  The milk cow we had before, was a Jersey X Angus. The awsome thing with this "Pure Blood" Jersey is that she is going to have LOTS Of ... CREAM!!!!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 10, 2010)

I am jealous. I want a jersey so bad. Lucky you!


----------



## Imissmygirls (May 11, 2010)

Be careful what you ask for. You will have so much cream you won't know what to do with it!
My kids preferred Holstein milk so I had to skim our Jersey milk. I swear she was running 10-15 % test!
My theory is that the less quantity milk she makes in proportion to her genetic capacity, the higher the butterfat of what she does make.
In other words: If she is genetically capable of making 60# a day of 5% milk-- normal for today's Jersey-- and you only feed her to make 40#, those 40# will be a higher than normal butterfat.
I haven't tested this theory, but I sure tossed a WHOLE LOT of cream!


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (May 11, 2010)

I would love all that cream. I want to make butter. I don't have a cream separate to separate the goats milk. One day I will have my jersey or mini jersey.


----------



## Ranch Girl (May 11, 2010)

We use alot of cream. We use it for: My mom loves cream in her coffee. We also make: Butter, Yogurt, cheese and lots of ice cream.


----------



## herfrds (May 11, 2010)

I'm jealous. I want another Jersey milk cow, but they are hard as heck to find up here.


----------

